# Fussy pups



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

The 3 amigos have been on ZP for breakfast and ZP with some raw pork or turkey mince for dinner and have been for at least a year. I rotate the ZP flavor whenever I buy a new bag but since I buy the big bags they are eating one flavor for about 8 weeks at a time. Never had an issue with this until the pat two weeks when Chloe and Winnie both decided to start being fussy and turn their noses up at the ZP, Axle is a little piglet and will eat anything!I keep a bag of TOTW Wetlands for emergencies so I've been giving that for breakfast and the ZP and mince for dinner (I know it's not a good idea to feed kibble and raw in the same meal) and they happily eat the TOTW and the mine and some of the ZP but they still leave a bit.

I'm thinking I need to give a bit more variety so I think I will alternate kibble and ZP in the morning and just feed straight raw at night, although I'm limited in my raw options as Chloe is allergic to beef. My options for grain free kibble are TOTW, Artemis OSOPURE or Earthborn Holistic - I'm not sure what to choose? They seem happy with the TOTW but I've heard some not so great things on it lately from others on the forum. Does anyone have any experience with either of the other options? I know Arcana is very popular with people on the forum but I can't find an Australian stockist for it. I also can't go 100% raw because Miss Chloe will go hungry for days before she will eat organ meat.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What about Stella & Chewies pre made raw? No bone in it, but my chi's loved it. very expensive though. As far as kibble goes, I use NOW, Fromm, and other 5 star ones.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I used K9 Natural for Honey. Yes its got more veggies in it, but thats not an issue really. She hated ZP and looooves K9!  x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> What about Stella & Chewies pre made raw? No bone in it, but my chi's loved it. very expensive though. As far as kibble goes, I use NOW, Fromm, and other 5 star ones.


Tried that, I now have a freezer full of really expensive pre mades that Chloe won't touch because of the raw organ meat.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I used K9 Natural for Honey. Yes its got more veggies in it, but thats not an issue really. She hated ZP and looooves K9! x


I've tried K9 before when I just had Axle and Chloe and they did like it, I might try some of that next time I order food.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, Chloe, making it hard for your mommy..

A high quality kibble or ZP should be fine. Have you tried freeze dried organ meats?

I personally use TOTW also, and he loves raw meat so often when I feed the weasels I give him some too.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> Oh, Chloe, making it hard for your mommy..
> 
> A high quality kibble or ZP should be fine. Have you tried freeze dried organ meats?
> 
> I personally use TOTW also, and he loves raw meat so often when I feed the weasels I give him some too.


Yep, she's a fussy princess! We went through all this a bit more than a year ago before we got on to ZP. She's a little piggy when she likes something so I can really tell she's not into ZP anymore.


----------

